# Welcher Schlüsselschalter ist das?



## acid (27 November 2018)

Kennt zufällig jemand den Hersteller bzw. Typ dieses Schlüsselschalters?


----------



## Crack123 (27 November 2018)

Interessant wäre es auf die andere Seite zu sehen...da steht wsl auf den Schaltelementen schon der Hersteller drauf.


----------



## acid (27 November 2018)

Tja, wenn es so einfach wäre, würde ich das natürlich machen...


----------



## Crack123 (27 November 2018)

EDIT 

Allen Bradley schaut ganz ähnlich aus.

[h=1]Allen-Bradley 800FP-KR2106R 22MM SELECTOR SWITCH 800F PB[/h]


----------



## acid (27 November 2018)

Das könnte wirklich hinkommen. Super, Danke!


----------

